# Golf societies on the Algarve



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife and I are moving to the west Algarve soon. Can anyone advise please on which courses have UK golf societies / for both Tiger's like me and Annika's like my wife? Joke! We are mid-handicap players!!! 

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Tony


----------

